# Cooking in Nagoya



## jenn418 (May 11, 2014)

Hello Friends! I have a small Toshiba Microwave-Convection oven and I'm wondering if anyone else has had much luck roasting meat or baking? I have figured out home to heat things up and bake simple things pretty well, but today I'm wanting to give a roasted chicken a try. I'm looking on-line to try and figure it out. Maybe you have a tip or can direct me to a website? Thank you!!


----------

